# Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Lantern... what do I have here?



## oronocova (May 14, 2011)

Hey picked this up at a thrift store last night for cheap. Polished it up a little this morning and tested it on a 6V AC/DC adapter and it works. Do I have anything here? Where could you find a battery to fit it? Doesn't look like it has any way of attaching the battery unless the battery itself has screw posts.

I'm sure someone here knows all about this light. 

TIA!


----------



## EZO (May 14, 2011)

These lights are a bit like having a spotlight from a police cruiser that you can carry around with a handle. When I was a kid my Dad bought me a similar light called a Big Jim made by Eveready that helped make me the flashaholic I am today. You'll need a screw top six volt lantern battery. These can be found at many hardware stores. You can also do a Google search for them. They come in Heavy Duty and Alkaline versions and tend to be rather expensive but they last quite awhile. They look like this:


----------



## EZO (May 14, 2011)

Here's your light at Flashlight Museum.


----------



## oronocova (May 14, 2011)

Interesting I was hoping it was worth maybe more than 20 bucks... It would be interesting to see what other 6V sealed beams you can get for it though I can't see that battery taking much of a draw. Maybe I'll just get a battery for it and enjoy it.

Thanks for the link I don't know that I had looked at the Flashlight Museum before.


----------



## Exide (Dec 5, 2011)

These are great lamps but not seen much here in England, i do have a few unmarked ones and a Pifco one that uses these batterys which are known over here as Ever Ready 911 size 6Vor 4r25-2, They ar hard to find an expensive to buy but i managed to refill an old Ever Ready one with the cells out of two lantern batterys as the cells used are the same size, the batterys were designed to last longer as both lots of four cells were wired in para, Maplins have these batterys at £8.99 but its cheaper for me to hack two lantern 996 batts as i can get these for £1.99 each.


----------

